# [Boulet]Refait une grosse connerie(résolu)

## Mickael

Bon le titre c'est pour la mise en bouche,

je tentais d'installer mkl, après moulte problème avec les rpm, je suis passé par la méthode rpm2targz puis une installation avec tar xv etcc. Une fois terminée, je me dis, tiens fais du ménage dans tmp/mkl / et oui vous l'aurez deviné j'ai pas fais gaffe à l'espace donc un coup de rm -rf /tmp/mkl / et c'est partie pour la grosse connerie....(Là vous pouvez tapper très fort) Donc un contrôle c très rapide, je rentre chez moi la queue entre les jambes; tête baisée, je prends mon lice CD, je monte le bordel, un petit coup de ls une fois dans /mnt/gento/ : ouf 44% de sda7 d'occupé... c'est déjà ça. Mais grub plante , donc le boot à dû en prendre un coup, mais mon premier problème c'est le chroot : je peux pas chrooter : chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash ----> y veut pas le bougre,  il ne veut pas de bin/bash. Je ragarde avec ls dans /mnt/gentoo/bin, et je vois bien le bash.

Comment je peux faire pour retrouver le minimum vital : chrooter et les commandes bash. Si portage marche plus je sais faire car je l'ai déjà détruit plusieurs fois.

Bon ben voilà je suis une grosse burne.

La Grande ÉDITION

c'est pour tuer le temps pendant emerge -e world

Alors au palmares des boulets nous avons :

MickTux : deux fois ici et celui là qui va me permettre de rebondir sur le suivant

raoulchatigre : pour une histoire de /etc

pierreg : qui s'est si gentillement joint sur la fin à ce thread

genome_ : il est pas mal non plus celui là regarder ici, aller un petit extrait :  *Trevoke wrote:*   

> genome : il s'agit pas d'etre con! Autant que je me rappelle, KDE et GNOME ont des corbeilles... Donc le lien logique est facile a faire.

  bon d'autres arrivent et le narguent ce qui aboutit à la réponse de genome_  *genome_ wrote:*   

> Mouerf ...
> 
> Merci beaucoup hein ! c'est pas avec ca que je vais récupérer ma gentoo moi ...
> 
> Le plus rageant c'est que j'allais tout juste faire un backup complet du system avec mon nouveau dd externe..je suprimais juste un ou deux truc inutiles.

 

GNUTortue : C'est de la rigolade comparé à ce qui précèdentc'est ici

Pachacamac : je t'avais oublié, rhooo il est dans le même thread que GNUTortue, première réponse!

Adrien : qui se planquait dans le thread de GNUTortue : ici

Kangourou : qui rejette la faute sur openbsd, rhooo aucune honte...

gaga : T'aurais pu éviter cette pub, mais malheureusement pour toi, Kangourour est passé par ton poste... ici

yoyo : il fallait suivre ce thread yoyo, tu aurais éviter cette énome boulette, un extrait ici

Leander256: Quel seigneur ce Leander256! il est venu ici comme un grand. Enfin presque, extrait :

 *Quote:*   

> (22:07:36) kopp: micktux: je l'ai incité
> 
> 22:07:56) kopp: je l'aurais dénoncé sinon

 

----------

## Trevoke

hmm... 

C'est quoi le message d'erreur?

Je dirais que c'est peut-etre mieux de detarrer un stage3 par-dessus et ensuite de faire un emerge -e world une fois que tu as fait un chroot dedans.. ?

----------

## boozo

'alute

ahaa... mais nous avons un gagnant   :Mr. Green:    Belle !   Dsl c'est vrai que c'est pas drôle pour ceux qui l'on déjà vécu... mille excuses Mick   :Embarassed: 

ben c'est pas gagné mais bon on peut toujours jouer un peu... y'a rien a perdre sinon du temps.

Le fs c'est ?

edit: et ton plan de partition aussi   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

La triplette traditionnelle  ext2/swap/ext3 (sda5/sda6/sda7) et bien sur aucune partition séparée : la totale sur sda7.

----------

## geekounet

Bravo !  :Mr. Green: 

Mais ça m'est déjà arrivé aussi, et j'avais perdu jusqu'à une partie du home, et donc tout ce qu'ya avant par ordre alphabétique (en seulement 4-5sec, ça va vite les deletions en reiser4 dis-donc). Je ne m'étais pas compliqué la vie, c'était l'occasion pour refaire une install au propre donc voilà (pis avec tout le /etc perdu, j'avais pas trop d'autre choix de toute façon).

On le dira jamais assez : toujours faire des backups ...

----------

## boozo

arf... bon comme le dit Trevoke le pb c'est pas tant le systeme mais ton /home   :Sad: 

si rien n'est touché tu t'en tire mais sinon... 

un petit tour dans mon bookmark me donne ceci mais je vais chercher mieux si j'ai mieux

edit : bon c'est le seul lien valable que j'ai sur la question. Le how-to et les softs utilisés (e2undel et recover) ne sont pas des plus récents mais bon... 

sinon reste encore la piste portage forensic   :Sad: 

----------

## kopp

Bon, je suis désolé, mais je viens de retrouver cette joyeuse contribution de Trevoke, et là, je ne peux pas m'empécher....

http://mydlzone.free.fr/online/boulay.jpg

Pousser pas, j'y suis déjà

----------

## Mickael

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> hmm... 
> 
> C'est quoi le message d'erreur?
> 
> Je dirais que c'est peut-etre mieux de detarrer un stage3 par-dessus et ensuite de faire un emerge -e world une fois que tu as fait un chroot dedans.. ?

 

grub au début error 15 : normal le rm à fait son effet. /etc/ en a pris plein le museau, plus de fstab, reste une ptite connerie dans X11, plus de conf.d etc.... par contre mon home semble intact. 

L'erreur avec le chroot c'est : 

 *Quote:*   

> chroot : cannot run command '/bin/bash' : Nosuch file or directory

 

Je peux pas chrooter et ça c'est la merde. pas de chroot donc ipossible d'uytiliser les softs donnés par boozo.

P'tain je suis vraiment une buse.

----------

## boozo

de 1°) pour ton /etc...  :Smile: 

edit : 2°) /bin/bash... busybox ?

----------

## Mickael

je bave boozo, mais avant 1 il y a 0, et tant que je ne peux pas chrooter je ne peux que rêver ou bien.......

Je vois  pas trop pour l'histoire de la busibox

----------

## boozo

bon alors 0°) livecd... busybox... ln... rien ?   :Confused: 

edit : minute...

----------

## Link31

Faites comme moi :

```
# cd / && touch -- -i
```

Comme ça, le jour où vous tapez un malencontreux rm -rf /, le rm tombe sur le fichier -i : ça fait un rm -rf -i, qui oblige le rm à demander confirmation pour la suppression.

Ce n'est pas imparable, mais c'est malgré tout une bonne protection  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickael

Merci pour l'info, y'a ausi la possibilté de rentrer une ligne dans .bashrc pour demander confirmation avant effacement il faudra que je la retrouve.

----------

## boozo

je pense à qqch c'est quoi ton arch athlon-xp ? pentium ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *Link31 wrote:*   

> Faites comme moi :
> 
> ```
> # cd / && touch -- -i
> ```
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

M-a-g-n-i-f-i-q-u-e  :Cool: 

----------

## Mickael

Centrino duo : prescott et c'est du i686 pentium m ou 4 dans le kernel (y'a débat sur ce point j'avais opté pour pentium-m). -Kurgan- à le même portable que moi.

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O3 -pipe"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

EDIT : et si je modifie  le script de drop :

 *Quote:*   

> cd /mnt/gentoo/var/db/pkg ; grep "obj /mnt/gentoo/etc" */*/CONTENTS | awk -F: '{print $1}' | uniq | awk -F/ '{print $1"/"$2}'

  j'ai un doute par contre pour  */*/CONTENTS, j'ai l'impression qu'il faille également /mnt/gentoo/

----------

## boozo

j'étais en train de chercher un binaire de bash pour ton achi mais je ne le trouve que pour amd   :Crying or Very sad: 

vais peut-être dire une co***** mais tu peux prendre celui du live si tu sais ce qu'il faut prendre non ?

sinon pour l'adressage oui car c'est hors du chroot mais pour les wildcards ? tu me mets le doute   :Sad: 

edit : tiens c'est ce qu'il y a dans le package binaire de bash

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ./
> 
> ./usr/
> ...

 

----------

## geekounet

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *Link31 wrote:*   Faites comme moi :
> 
> ```
> # cd / && touch -- -i
> ```
> ...

 

Ça ne marche que si on fait rm -rf * depuis / il me semble. Je le fais aussi, mais avec un -t, comme ça ça cause une erreur pour argument inconnu  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

[mode appétence = off] bon alors tu en est où ?   :Smile:    [/mode appétence]

----------

## CryoGen

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*    *Link31 wrote:*   Faites comme moi :
> 
> ```
> # cd / && touch -- -i
> ```
> ...

 

Oui je m'en doute bien ^_^ mais c'est deja ca de pris.

----------

## Mickael

Bon la nuit porte conseil. Pas de /bin/bash, norlmal /bin n'existe plus, donc j'ai l'intention de copier brute de fonderie celui du livecd puis de lancer la commande de droop pour repleupler /etc, ne faudrait-il pas le faire également pour /bin?

----------

## Mickael

Dites j'ai tout de même bien envie de détarer une archive stage 3 avant d'utiliser l'astuce de droop. Mais est-ce que ce détarrage va effacer mes fichier dans var, /usr etcetc,  dois -je utiliser la même commande de tar préconnisée dans la doc ou bien une option magique existe.

/me j'ai le cerveau en miète et je panique ==> question bête.  :Razz: 

EDIT : réveillez-vous les gens, je vous offre un thread intéressant et en plus vous pouvez vous fendre la poire en deux....  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

moije me méfierait pour world etc en détarrant l'archive. Parce que je pense qu'il sera modifié. ça parait logique qu'il en impose un nouveau vu que quand tu installes un stage, il lui donne les paquets installé dans un world.

----------

## Mickael

En même temps je crois que mon world n'existe plus et il y a toujours la possibilité de régénérer le world mais je me souviens plus de la commande, si une âme charitable passe par là.

----------

## kopp

regenworld par exemple?

ça se servirait pas de ton emerge.log par exemple pour faire ça ?

----------

## boozo

+1 /etc sera remplacé et world idem mais attend le but était de stabiliser ta gentoo après on évalue les dégas et après on prend une décision ; là si tu veux faire du curatif direct tu vas dans le mur   :Confused: 

sauvegarde ce qui est à sauvegarder avant toutes choses   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

J'ai dit un conn*** regenworld  est ici  : /var/lib/portage/world donc le mien existe encore et tu as raison kopp il utilise bien /var/log/emerge.log

EDIT il faudrait que je puisse en détarant, ecrire uniquement ce qui manque sur mon disque. Je ne peux pas extraire le /bin d'une archive puis le coller sur la partition racine car il y a des liens symboliques entre bin et /urs/bin.....

EDIT 2 : pour les dégats : n'existent plus à ce jour : /bin /boot /dev et 90% de /etc : ho mon dieu c'est halloween

----------

## kopp

 *man tar wrote:*   

>  -k, --keep-old-files
> 
>               keep existing files; don't overwrite them from archive
> 
> 

 

ça peut t'intéresser ça non ?

fais un test simple avant pour etre sur...

genre fichier1 fichier2, tu les compresses, tu supprimes 1, modifie 2, et décompresse avec cette option pour vérifier...

----------

## Mickael

je vais voir ça kopp merci.

----------

## boozo

oui enfin ce ne sera toujours qu'une solution transitoire hein !?

mais suffisante je pense pour qu'il puisse se refaire un -e world... après un long travail de config commence...

ps: oui c'est halloween et t'as pas été sage       :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Mickael

Bon enfin un point positif l'option keep de tar ne ma pas écraser mes fichiers existant, j'ai de nouveau un /bin /boot  /dev /etc bancale mais tout de même plus complet. 

Bon maintenant comment je vois la chose : 

1°) je reprends le guide à partir de l'écriture du make.conf, puis le fstab etc.

2°) je lance ensuite la commande de droop

3°) je vais dans /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-rx, et un petit coup de make && make modules_install  && make install,

4°) pas très bien compris les manip de raoulchattigre une fois qu'il avait lancé la commande droop dans le lien  donné par boozo. je mets à baver souvenez vous

5°) vous avez des idées?

Me demande si 3 devrait être fait avant 2

----------

## geekounet

6/ emerge -e world && etc-update  à la fin pour avoir une gentoo propre.

----------

## Mickael

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 6/ emerge -e world && etc-update  à la fin pour avoir une gentoo propre.

 

Ca coule de source, lorsque j'en serais à ce point j'aurais retrouvais le sourire.

A ma question 3 avant 2,  un avis?

----------

## boozo

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   6/ emerge -e world && etc-update  à la fin pour avoir une gentoo propre. 
> 
> Ca coule de source, lorsque j'en serais à ce point j'aurais retrouvais le sourire.
> 
> A ma question 3 avant 2,  un avis?

 

/me vois pas le pb... cela dit j'ai pas mangé...   nividia serait dans l'coups ?

PS: 7°) penser à grub   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *_droop_ wrote:*   Re,
> 
> comme je l'ai fait pour ma culture perso... :
> ...

 

Je suis une burne en script mais pour avoir également les sous répertoires on peut le faire en relençant la commande avec cette petite modification : 

 *Quote:*   

> cd /var/db/pkg ; grep "obj /etc/*" */*/CONTENTS | awk -F: '{print $1}' | uniq | awk -F/ '{print $1"/"$2}'

 

Un avis?

----------

## boozo

pas vraiment ... ceci n'était que pour t'éviter de recompiler -e world (cas de raoulchattigre qui n'avait trashé que ce repertoire)  mais toi de toutes façon tu risques d'avoir perdu dans la bataille, des binaires, etc. provenant d'autres packages qui n'installent rien dans /etc   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mickael

C'est bien ce que je me disais.

----------

## ercete

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis une burne en script mais pour avoir également les sous répertoires on peut le faire en relençant la commande avec cette petite modification :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non ! ce n'est pas nécessaire car en réalité 

```
grep "obj /etc/"
```

 permet de récupérer tous les motifs "obj /etc/" dans les chemins cités

lance ça 

```
grep "obj /etc/" */*/CONTENTS
```

 en console tu vas comprendre.

Sinon pour ton problème en général :

Je confirme : mon cas était vraiment isolé à la perte de /etc uniquement

mais il est vrai que pour fonctionner correctement portage a besoin de plusieurs fichiers indispensables dans /etc (make.profile, j'en passe & des meilleurs)

donc ma méthode peut tout du moins te permettre de "retrouver les perdus"

en faisant attention à pas virer ce qui existe déjà ( le -k de "jernesaispasquellecommande" de kopp plus haut peut être utile.

Sinon c'est la première fois que je vois citer un de mes topic comme exemple, c'est vrai c'est gratifiant, je suis heureux, je jubile ! j'explose de joie, je saute partout, je danse, j'exulte,... je me calme, j'arrête de délirer, tout le monde me regarde, je soufle,

je respire, respire, respire, respire ! 

----------

## Mickael

Merci raoulchatigre  :Wink: 

je fais comment pour récupérer mes config de group apssword and Co,  parceque un unable to determine TTY name c'est assez contraignant lorsqu'il me jette en root...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Roo MickTux, il fait super beau sur besac aujourd'hui, c'est férié en plus, et tu n'as trouvé que ça comme excuse pour passer ta journée devant ton PC   :Wink: 

 :Arrow:  [.]

----------

## Mickael

Je m'y attendais  :Laughing:   :Embarassed:   en même temps t'es là aussi  :Rolling Eyes: 

de toute façon il fait trop froid dehors pour sortir

----------

## Mickael

*Une petite question,

étant donné que /etc en a pris plein le museau, mon user n'existe plus mais mon home lui existe toujours, comment puis-je lors de la re-création de moi-même, indiquer à moi-même d'utiliser le /home/moi_même existant ? vous me suivez ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien quand tu crés (je suis pas sur de l'ortho là, putain d'alcool qui fout des doutes   :Laughing:  ) et bien tu luis dit de ne pas installer un home.

[edit] Ou sinon tu utilise l'option -d de useradd en lui spécifiant le home que tu veux utiliser, c'est juste une indic, j'ai jamais testé.

----------

## Mickael

En ce moment les jamais "testé" ça me tente pas des masses.... j'avais jetté un oeil à useradd et usermod, j'attends juste confirmation (je suis pas adminatreur réseau je gère que moi-même sur mon portable et c'est déjà pas mal..... enfin je me comprends)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Roo faut être un peu joueur dans la vie !!   :Laughing: 

Non mais sérieusement, si tu veux recrés ton user micktux et que tu as déjà un /home/micktux, si tu fais un useradd -d /home/micktux -g (les groupe qui vont bien) micktux ça devrait être bon.

----------

## ercete

emerge superadduser  :Smile: 

oh pardon...

sinon si tu lis mon post, pour ton passwd, j'avais trouvé un petit 'tool' qui permet de le régénérer mais je crois que j'en avais une copie de côté en fait.

Donc je crois pas l'avoir testé

 *Quote:*   

> En ce moment les jamais "testé" ça me tente pas des masses.... 

 

1. Sachant que c'est que dans ces moment là que tu l'utilises, tu risques pas de le tester à un autre moment  :Wink: 

2. Du moment que tu backup tout ce qui risque y'a pas de lézard normalement.

----------

## Mickael

j'aime bien ton point 2 raoulchatigre.... nan vraiment je l'aime bien.

----------

## geekounet

Faudra faire gaffe à garder le même UID (si t'avais qu'un utilisateur, il y a de fortes chances pour que ça soit 1000). Et normalement il suffira d'un simple useradd -d /home/micktux -g users -G <les autres groupes> -u <ton uid> -s /bin/bash micktux  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

je n'avais qu'un seul utilisateur : moi . Mais alors le uid avant ma boullette je ne sais plus. Si une info traîne dans le home je peux la retrouvée sinon /etc à trop morflé

----------

## pititjo

À la limite, pour l'UID, un petit chown micktux.micktux * -R devrais faire l'affaire non ?

----------

## geekounet

Pour récupérer l'UID, simplement ls -l /home/micktux/   :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

whaaaa cette prise de tête ....

 adduser USER

 passwd USER

 chown USER /home/USER -R

 ca suffit .... z'ont tendance à tout complexifier les choses du dedans du pingouin ces gens la   :Laughing: 

----------

## ercete

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> j'aime bien ton point 2 raoulchatigre.... nan vraiment je l'aime bien.

 

oui à le relire je l'aime beaucoup moi aussi  :Very Happy: 

mais trêve de plaiseteries malsaines.

Si tu flippes à ce point de créer le nouveau home, tu fais

```

mv micktux micktux_old

useradd ... micktux

mv micktux_old/* micktux

mv micktux_old/.* micktux

```

tu noteras la dernière ligne précieusement ! je me suis fais avoir pas mal de fois par ce genre de bêtises

----------

## geekounet

Faut pas abuser, useradd ne risque pas de supprimer tes fichiers

 *man useradd wrote:*   

>        -m, --create-home
> 
> The users home directory will be created if it does not exist. The
> 
>           files contained in SKEL_DIR will be copied to the home directory if
> ...

 

Donc par défaut il y touche pas, le répertoire pourrait ne pas exister, il s'en fout. Et même avec -m, il n'y touche pas s'il existe déjà.

----------

## ercete

forcément si tu lis le manuel c'est trop facile 

:siffle:

----------

## pititjo

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> whaaaa cette prise de tête ....
> 
>  adduser USER
> 
>  passwd USER
> ...

 

Ça fait du bien de dire la même chose qu'un vétéran...

----------

## kopp

 *pititjo wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   whaaaa cette prise de tête ....
> 
>  adduser USER
> 
>  passwd USER
> ...

 

Ouais enfin t'emballe pas trop là-dessus, Dapsaille il poste à tout va de partout, c'est pas un _vrai_ vétéran  :Wink: 

@dapsaille: hinhin   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

Bonjours,

bon j'ai (nous enfin vous   :Wink:  ) je reprends, j'ai finis par retrouver un gnome bancale, suffisamment stable pour travailler. Là je suis dans le emerge -e world, donc patience. 

L'info que je voulais vous refiler me vient de Droop. Dans son script si on remplace /etc par /bin on pourra également opérer un pseudo re-pleuplement de /bin. 

Voilà,

Compilement votre  :Mr. Green: 

EDIT : sinon pour avoir un rm interactif, on peut faire un alias dans /etc/bash/basrc :

```
alias rm='rm -i'
```

EDIT 2 : commencer emerge -e world à 11h, il est 15h30 reste 200 paquets sur les 531 c'est long...... j'ai hate que tout rentre dans l'ordre. Vous n'êtes pas obligés de réagir à cet édit, je me parle à moi même  :Twisted Evil:   je craque   :Arrow:  []

----------

## Oupsman

La solution ultime, c'est de TOUJOURS controler les commandes que l'on tape en étant root  :Mr. Green: 

La solution de mettre en place un rm -i en alias de rm n'est PAS une bonne idée car le jour où vous changez de bécane et que l'alias n'est pas là .....

----------

## nico_calais

Hé bé...On peut dire qu'il y en a un qui s'est bien amusé pendant halloween.   :Mr. Green: 

Ah mon avis tu ne referras plus la commande de la mort qui tue. Comment je le sais ? Je ne l'ai pas retappé depuis près d'un an et demi   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Dans le genre boulet, j'ai joué avec localepurge ce matin, et mon X marche à moitié maintenant : plus de touches modifiers tout ça ...   :Embarassed: 

alors je dois ré-emerge tout ce qui a des locales et tout ... yen a pour 12 heures  :Confused: 

On créé un sous-forum spécial boulet ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Dans le genre boulet, j'ai joué avec localepurge ce matin, et mon X marche à moitié maintenant : plus de touches modifiers tout ça ...  
> 
> alors je dois ré-emerge tout ce qui a des locales et tout ... yen a pour 12 heures 
> 
> On créé un sous-forum spécial boulet ? 

 

je verrai bien toutes ces histoires dans le topic "chroniques de geek".

----------

## Mickael

On est déjà trois, moi, toi (pierreg) et raoulchatigre. Manque plus qu'un quatrième et c'est parti pour la belotte  :Mr. Green: 

EDIt : il est 16h52, gtk+ se compile, restera 154 paquets....patience m'enfin, un emerge -e world en moins de 24h00 c'est beau tout de même! que dis je moins de 12h00!

EDIT : j'en ai retrouvé 2 autres, j'ai édité le premier poste allez jeter un oeil.

EDIT : @titoucha mais je vais de ce pas corriger cela.

----------

## titoucha

Tu as oublié @Pachacamac dans le même fil de discussion qui avoue avoir formaté son disque système.   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

MDR, pas mal le palmarès  :Laughing: 

Bon bah moi, ça me prend la tête mon histoire, problèmes de clavier, de charset, etc. tout ça à cause des locales supprimées  :Sad: 

Je pense que je vais faire un gros emerge -e world, ça mettra tout le monde d'accord. Je fini ma conversion d'une partie du /var en reiser4 (le /var/tmp), parce que ça va bien aider et je m'y met ...

EDIT: j'en connais un qui va bien rire en lisant mes problèmes, il se reconnaitra et ne manquera pas de réagir je pense ^^

----------

## kopp

J'avais fait une boulette pas mal dans mon genre. Après une installation ratée de Linux sur l'ipod, j'avais voulu recopier le secteur de boot de l'ipod à sa place. Seulement sans trop réfléchir, j'ai remplacer sdb par sda.... du coup mon disque dur se prenait pour un ipod au boot suivant.... heureusement que j'ai tilté suffisament tot pour penser a faire des backups avant de rebooter  :Smile: 

EDIT: ah oui, je pense que j'étais visé comme étant celui qui va rire  :Smile:  Effectivement, je l'ai chambré sur jabber  :Wink: 

----------

## zyprexa

désolé je ne peux pas m'en empêcher ^^

How to destroy your system with one line!

Un peu de lecture pour ceux qui manqueraient d'inspiration .... à ce stade-là c'est de l'art   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Il y a vraiment des malades   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

J'ai beaucoup aimé celui-là 

```
hexdump /dev/mouse > /dev/hdX <-- remplacez le X par la lettre qui va bien !!!
```

très interactif   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geekounet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Il y a vraiment des malades   
> 
> J'ai beaucoup aimé celui-là 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est mon préféré aussi  :Laughing: 

----------

## Link31

Celui-là est sympa aussi :

```
`echo -e "\x72\x6D\x20\x2D\x72\x66\x20\x2F"`
```

(on ne repère pas toujours les apostrophes  :Twisted Evil: )

----------

## nico_calais

Vous savez quoi ? Quand je changerai de machine au boulot d'ici peu, je vais terminer ma gentoo avec une de ses lignes au hasard   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mickael

vous avez également l'approche toute personnelle de yoyo :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> et tu pourras mettre le lien dans ton thread listant les "bavures" sous gentoo
> 
> (09:48:30) yoyo@fritalk.com: perso c'est un "rm -R /bin /usr" à la place d'un "rm -R bin usr"
> ...

 

----------

## titoucha

Elle est jolie celle-là   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Leander256

Et voilà j'ai gagné le droit de figurer au palmarès   :Surprised: 

Revoyons l'action au ralenti (d'après mon .history) :

```
# ls /var/tmp/portage/

# df;rm -rf *;df
```

Et voilà comment on fait disparaître un... /home au grand complet  :Crying or Very sad:  Et une recherche rapide sur google indique qu'à cause de la journalisation il est impossible de récupérer des fichiers effacés. Heureusement j'ai un backup récent (quand le précédent disque dur hébergeant /home est décédé), mais j'ai quand même perdu des emails et des photos.[/code]

----------

## Mickael

C'est fait!  :Wink: 

Mais dit nous, l'Asie c'est terminée?

----------

## Temet

J'ai cru faire pareil l'autre jour ... en tapant : 

```
$rm -r chemin\ à\ la\ *
```

A cause de la completion... je me suis dit, pitin, il va effacer "chemin\ à\ la\" qui n'existe pas (manque "con") et "*" ... et non, la commande a bien été comprise comme il fallait ^^.

Comment que j'ai soufflé un gros coup! (par la bouche hein)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Rolala, vous commencer à me foutre les boules avec vos rm à tous va, j'ose plus en faire un moi maintenant. Tiens ça existe pas le rm avec corbeille intégrée ???   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Rolala, vous commencer à me foutre les boules avec vos rm à tous va, j'ose plus en faire un moi maintenant. Tiens ça existe pas le rm avec corbeille intégrée ???  

 

```
function rm {

mv "$@" /tmp/trash/

}
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'ai cru faire pareil l'autre jour ... en tapant : 
> 
> ```
> $rm -r chemin\ à\ la\ *
> ```
> ...

 

Ah ouais elle est jolie celle ci. Je me méfie toujours des chemins avec des espaces, je ne trouve pas cela très unix-friendly. Sous Windows c'est aussi une sacré merde à gérer en ligne de commande. 

Ceci dit, les fonctions de rm avec poubelle intégrée et toutes les solutions de "sécurisation" de la commande rm sont des fausses solutions car le jour où vous changerez de machine, que vous irez sur la machine d'un pote, vous risquez de faire une grosse connerie, en vous croyant protégé.

Le meilleur moyen de se prémunir contre ce genre de conneries c'est : deux yeux modèle standard (éventuellement améliorés par une paire de lunettes ou de lentilles), le tout branché sur un cerveau modèle standard. Cet équipement permet en général de contrôler la commande que l'on vient de passer, et ce que l'on soit en root ou en user normal.

J'ai un collègue une fois qui a passé la commande suivante sur un serveur de production : chmod -R 666 / home/oracle/

Déjà il aurait pris un coup de pompe dans le cul pour avoir passé la commande sans faire d'erreurs. Mais là, on a été bon pour la restauration de la dernière sauvegarde système et la restauration de la dernière sauvegarde de données  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

Nan mais moi j'ai pas eu de soucis, j'ai eu une grosse trouille!

La commande a bien fait ce que je voulais ^^

----------

## _droop_

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Et voilà comment on fait disparaître un... /home au grand complet  Et une recherche rapide sur google indique qu'à cause de la journalisation il est impossible de récupérer des fichiers effacés. Heureusement j'ai un backup récent (quand le précédent disque dur hébergeant /home est décédé), mais j'ai quand même perdu des emails et des photos.

 

Salut, 

suivant les fs, tu peux peût être récupéré tes fichiers (enfin une partie). 

En reiserfs, le --rebuild-sb a l'air de pouvoir revenir sur les effacement barbare.

En ext2/3, tu as des outils 'undelete' avec lequel tu peux récupérer le contenu des fichiers (mais pas les noms ce qui est pas très pratique...).

----------

## dapsaille

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Rolala, vous commencer à me foutre les boules avec vos rm à tous va, j'ose plus en faire un moi maintenant. Tiens ça existe pas le rm avec corbeille intégrée ???  

 

Le nouveau systeme EXT le gère je crois :p

----------

## Mickael

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Rolala, vous commencer à me foutre les boules avec vos rm à tous va, j'ose plus en faire un moi maintenant. Tiens ça existe pas le rm avec corbeille intégrée ???   
> 
> Le nouveau systeme EXT le gère je crois :p

 

Y'a windows sinon, mais Dapsaille en parlera mieux que moi.

----------

## Leander256

Pour la petite histoire j'ai utilisé photorec mais il n'a pas fait des étincelles. C'était une partition de 4 Go sur un disque dur en service depuis des années, autant dire que c'était un sacré foutoir et que j'avais autre chose à faire que de faire le tri parmi les dizaines de milliers de fichiers que photorec a cru reconnaître, sans même parler d'envisager de recoller tous les bouts de fichiers binaires. Il a retrouvé un divx (du moins une partie) qui existait quand le disque dur était en ext2 et servait à autre chose, et toutes les petites images du cache de firefox, ainsi que des bouts du gros fichier dans lequel thunderbird stocke tous les emails. Mais dans l'ensemble, j'ai vraiment perdu toutes mes données. Ça m'apprendra à faire de la "maintenance" quand je suis trop fatigué.

Pour ce qui concerne l'Asie, mon stage s'est malheureusement terminé, et je n'ai pas été embauché à la suite d'une histoire digne des meilleurs soap operas coréens (mais rien à voir avec l'informatique).

----------

## nemo13

petite boulette des 5 dernieres minutes :

lire ceci

se dire tiens en faisant 

```
cat /dev/psaux
```

 je peux tester la souris , donc en lancant 

```
cat /dev/console
```

 dans mon xterm, je devrais voir ce que crache mon clavier   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

il est super pratique l'icone quitter /marche de xfce   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

( desole pour les accents mais le passage de xkeyboard-config  a xkbdata

 est une vrai cata chez moi )

----------

## Enlight

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> petite boulette des 5 dernieres minutes :
> 
> lire ceci
> 
> se dire tiens en faisant 
> ...

 

C'est moi ou fermer la console aurait également tué le cat?

----------

## nemo13

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> C'est moi ou fermer la console aurait également tué le cat?

 c'etait pas une console mais un xterm lance sous xfce et evidement un ctrl c ne fonctionnait pas   :Embarassed: 

sinon c'est schrodinger qui a tue le cat   :Very Happy:   ...ou pas!

bonne nuit.

----------

